# Suf. Is There Sikh Unified Family Act



## ravneet_sb (Jan 18, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,


Is there any SUF concept, or only HUF .??

Is SUF act as a small social parliament, to address issues of 
Children parent conflict
Husbamd wife conflict
Or Other family corelational conflict.

To hold social order of family, resolving conflicts within family bounds rather than participation of government in all major minor conflicts.

For all minor and major issues governance is there in European concept.

But in Indian concept, one has to handle corruption, bureaucracy, duality of law, for resolve.   

Economical ie inheritance etc.

Waheguru Ki Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

